# Hardwood stump removal



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You need someone who has a stump grinder. If you want to try it yourself, rent a mini stump grinder.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I tried that. 

No grindee stumpee.

You can see the marks from that.

I have been hacking away at it and breaking pieces off


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You tried what? You didn't try a stump grinder.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A mini stump grinder would take all day to grind a stump that big, a real stump grinder would be in and out in less than an hour.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

A full stump grinder is a 3 man job unless he tows a grinder the back of a truck. We know that he doesn't since he is posting here.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

DoomsDave said:


> I’ve got this stump from a Brazilian Pepper Tree that’s not wanting to rot.
> 
> Thoughts on removal methods?
> 
> Burning is not good; too many houses with paranoid people in them right nearby. The Shoe is an American size 13, 12.5" (32 CM) long.


why not just get a bag of charcoal , may take more than one bag , no flames after it burn's down , that will get rid of the stump


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't know about all that. Charcoal would take forever.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@guap0 speaks many truths!

The idea of the Big (Butted) Stump Grinder was duly considered, and rejected because: (a) I don’t have that many volunteer helpers; (b) don’t have the budget to pay for helpers; and (c) it was going to be very difficult to maneuver such machine to where the stump is.

Burning may yet be tried if I can do it under the radar, if the nearest neighbor is away on vacation.

I have dead palm tree that looks like a turd icon to get rid of too.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rental stores here rent stump grinders sized for one man, You may be able to get your rental store to deliver one, then use it, and they pick it back up tomorrow. 

One man can handle it if he is healthy, All we see is a size 13 foot, if the rest of you is sized proportionally, you got this. 


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@de-nagorg, I’m probably the right size, but I just don’t have the stomach for big machines that I used to.

Maybe get my handy helper to help on this one.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep buckethead looks big enough. 

I've found that a nephew is a very handy helper, my 30 year old nephew idolized Uncle Ed, and helps me out often. 


ED


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've dug out a few stumps but the root configuration is the key as to how difficult they will be, plus the type of soil. Old nasty pines in NJ had a tap root same size as the trunk that went straight down, hard to get to to use a chain saw.

If the soil drains well digging and washing with a hose, or high pressure washer will expose more and more roots. Today I would use my reciprocating saw instead of a chain saw (chains don't like rocks).

If the roots spread outward instead of down that is good. Note, if you dig it out be sure you plan on a big enough hole so you don't have to move the first dirt a second time.

Another note, if you can get a small backhoe in there to help dig even faster.

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> I've dug out a few stumps but the root configuration is the key as to how difficult they will be, plus the type of soil. Old nasty pines in NJ had a tap root same size as the trunk that went straight down, hard to get to to use a chain saw.
> 
> If the soil drains well digging and washing with a hose, or high pressure washer will expose more and more roots. Today I would use my reciprocating saw instead of a chain saw (chains don't like rocks).
> 
> ...


This is why I like this site!

That's a helpful suggestion. All I really want to do is get rid of the top, down maybe a foot. If the roots want to take eternities to rot underground, I'm okay with that.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

HenryMac said:


> You need an Angry Rooster


No way is that going to fit in my backyard, and I won't even ask the neighbors to let me park it in their driveway.

Reminds me a bit of that giant "lawnmower on a stick" making the rounds a few years back. Shreds the whole tree, trunk, leaves, branches, stump and all.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I did a quick search *here* and it looks like the root system is more towards the surface than a deep tap root.

If your soil drains where by washing the dirt off of what you uncover will not end up with a pond that lasts for days, then a little digging followed by washing and cutting will make steady progress.

I never had a power washer to work with but suspect they would accelerate the process. That and a reciprocating saw with a nasty blade. The extra wide hole will help you get at any roots hidden under the stump.

My stump removal in NJ was like digging a basement as that tap root went straight down. Fortunately the ground was pure sand, easy digging and drained well.

good luck,
Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> I did a quick search *here* and it looks like the root system is more towards the surface than a deep tap root.
> 
> If your soil drains where by washing the dirt off of what you uncover will not end up with a pond that lasts for days, then a little digging followed by washing and cutting will make steady progress.
> 
> ...


The article well describes _Schinus_ species.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> @de-nagorg, I’m probably the right size, but I just don’t have the stomach for big machines that I used to.
> 
> Maybe get my handy helper to help on this one.


Why does your handyman look like he has a desk job? :devil3::wink2:


----------



## 195795 (May 24, 2013)

HenryMac said:


> You need an Angry Rooster


When we use the rooster we call it Godzilla !

Just rent a mini excavator and you'll have the stumps out in short order.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Why does your handyman look like he has a desk job? :devil3::wink2:


How does he look like he has a desk job?

Never seen anyone wear a bucket on his head at the office, though I suppose there's always a first time.


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

FYI,,,,, (something to consider!)

I use'ta dig new home basements for large housing developments. 

Most of the developments were built near lakes & rivers,,, aka SWAMP LAND!
In order to get the finished dirt grade high enough, for a proper water run-off to the street, the contractor would tell us to bury all of the tree *stumps* in the backyards. (when nobody was looking!) Like, why bother hauling in fill dirt when we could 'steal' it from a 'borrow' pit!!! (no hauling out stumps,,,, no hauling dirt in! Get paid for digging TWO basements a DAY!) ;>)

Also,,,, while finishing the concrete footer 'pours',,, the ground water would seep back in so fast, that It would be cheaper to LEAVE THE PINE-WOOD 2x4 FORM BOARDS in the hole,,,, after all, that's much cheaper than PAYING someone to pull them out of the muck, pull nails, clean the boards & re-stack 'em!


WELL,,,, you getting the picture,,, where I'm going??

*Now,,, 50-60-70 YEARS LATER,,,, every one of those homes are totally invaded with TERMITES & CARPENTER ANTS!*

*So, I caution everyone,,,, 
*
*If possible, never ever leave a tree STUMP, it's ROOTS, & or construction building materials underground,,,,,, specially anywhere NEAR a basement wall. 
*
*All your doing is building underground BUG Condos!*

*I'm Just Saying,,,,FWIW,,,, by saving that $500, maybe $1,000 NOW, by NOT completely digging out that stump,,, it just might cost ya $5-$10 GRAND LATER ON. (for a 10 year Termite removal contract! ;>)*

*Take Care
*


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Doboy, you're from the Mahoning Valley! How's things over there? I'm from the Mistake on the Lake, Cleveland, Ohio.

Termites in Ohio ain't like in California, but always nice to hear from a fellow sufferer!


----------



## ConcreteLady (Feb 6, 2019)

WOW!!! Now that is a stump! I would say <a href="http://www.jacksonmitree.com/">stump grinding</a> would be a good option, it shouldn't take too long for your yard to get back to normal! : )
-Concrete Lady


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

After taking saw to or whatever option you use drill top holes an use epsomsalt in holes to rot it over time...Salt works too an many other household products to literally soften it /rot ...ive done it to my walnut stump..


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Just call your local Catapillar dealer, and tell him you would like a demo of one of these, it's a D11 dozer and be sure and tell him to bring the ripper attachment.

By the way, this machine is sure to remove your stump as it weighs in at 120 tons.


https://www.cat.com/en_US/products/new/equipment/dozers/large-dozers/18332635.html


----------

